# Am I good at rapping?



## Tjbenz (Dec 20, 2016)

Looking for feedback. Please feel free to subscribe too. Thanks!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 20, 2016)

No.


----------



## Tjbenz (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank you for the feedback. What dont you like about it?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 20, 2016)

Verny how are you @tyler.durden has missed you


----------



## Tjbenz (Dec 20, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Verny how are you @tyler.durden has missed you


Huh? Lol


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 20, 2016)

Props 

i got accused of having dozens of names just last week by some posters. maybe projection?
dont sweat it, keep up the good work


----------



## Tjbenz (Dec 20, 2016)

Th


chemphlegm said:


> Props
> 
> i got accused of having dozens of names just last week by some posters. maybe projection?
> dont sweat it, keep up the good work


Thanks man I appreciate the encouragement


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 20, 2016)

Mainy congratulating mainy, WTF is going on? Sample is weak, lyrics are weak, flow is monotonous and weak. Gotta switch up the rhythm from time to time, throw in some triplets or something. Better than the annoying guitar vids, but that's only because playing acoustic guitar takes skill. Less posting, more practicing...


----------



## Tjbenz (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank you for the feedback


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 20, 2016)

Watch Lil Dicky, boyz the Real Deal...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Watch Lil Dicky, boyz the Real Deal...


That was good. Good beat, good lyrics, flow. Funny as hell too.


----------



## Tjbenz (Dec 20, 2016)

I give credit to lil dicky for being unique, im personally not a fan of comedy rap tho. But props to him


----------



## Tjbenz (Dec 22, 2016)

Anyone else have feedback on my song? Thanks


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 22, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Mainy congratulating mainy, WTF is going on? Sample is weak, lyrics are weak, flow is monotonous and weak. Gotta switch up the rhythm from time to time, throw in some triplets or something. Better than the annoying guitar vids, but that's only because playing acoustic guitar takes skill. Less posting, more practicing...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 22, 2016)

Pretty good for a 16 year old white boy.





My point being that the op really needs to step their game up.


----------



## Tjbenz (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 23, 2016)

Tjbenz said:


> I give credit to lil dicky for being unique, im personally not a fan of comedy rap tho. But props to him


Not just unique, but very creative and highly skilled. Boy spits fire. Yes, it's comedy but also sincere and self effacing. He didn't set out to do comedy rap per se, he's just got a funny perspective so his creations are comedic. Beside the hard earned skill, go got to have integrity and be true to yourself for the shit to work...


----------



## SonOfGod7 (Dec 28, 2016)

hate that dicky shit.. first time hearing it was lame as fuck IMO


----------



## SonOfGod7 (Dec 28, 2016)

lot of my favorite rappers in this song. Hurricane... Dlocc the gill God. Dloccs flow is incredible.
Let me upload some of my songs to soundcloud ill show ya what i got


----------



## SonOfGod7 (Dec 28, 2016)

dont like mac lethals squeaky voice either
liked OP better than dicky tho


----------



## SonOfGod7 (Dec 28, 2016)

Not completed songs.. working on an album now. this is just shit i did along time ago and god the audio quality is horrible. Im not even sure if you will be able to hear my true voice. I pronounced all the words perfectly in all of these songs but recorded it by computer playing hte instrumental and iphone recording in my hand and just speaking into the phone. so yea i hope you can really see the depth

i dont really like mainstream shit at all, sadly im pretty addicted to the devilish shit. and the spirit is that of Capricorn. the color is grey. the planet is saturn.
I like to mix saturn with libra and scorpio
That is the sound of my voice
Kind of slutty and raspy
but god damn, for those who have familiar spirits its gonna hit ya like a ton of bricks

hope i can get some real recordings up soon
peace


----------



## SonOfGod7 (Dec 28, 2016)

Been fucking LOVING this song lately.
Man I gota do something with this rap shit 
Its been calling me. Tried every other job out there. Been a sushi chef for 8 years. Hated everyday of it but I can appreciate it now and I love cooking on my own time. I am an artist. Everything I do is art. I keep my house fucking immaculate. I cant even think unless the house is clean. Everything in its place!! 

And the day my wife left the house was so trashed. I left it that way and it felt perfect!! It was the atmosphere I needed to write the perfect song.
GOTA GET THIS ALBUM OUT


----------



## SonOfGod7 (Dec 28, 2016)

BUT I HIT THE WIND AND GET FADED TIL IM FACELESS

this shit is real tho. its all about the dark and light. i guess you choose what you think is light. pretty much everyone who is famous thinks lucifer is the true light. including this dude ISO. 'nevermind just got a down ass chick- might just wipe her- go and buy a crib now. i aint worried about the hoes they aint shit now. think about the past and it all makes sense now.'
welcome to the LIGHT lol


----------



## SonOfGod7 (Dec 28, 2016)

you got that right?
you wont make it to be famous if you dont sacrifice human souls yo just sayin
i think id be happy with making 100$ a night at random venues


----------



## SonOfGod7 (Dec 28, 2016)

Meet.. CRUCIFIED


----------



## Tjbenz (Jan 13, 2017)

any other feedback? Thanks!


----------



## OrganiChron (Jan 16, 2017)

I feel it was poorly written, title included. Using phrases like real talk or repping an area code doesn't help either. With that said, there were a few good lines. I would suggest telling a more detailed story, not so random with your rhymes. They need to fit within the scope of the song.


----------



## Tjbenz (Jan 17, 2017)

OrganiChron said:


> I feel it was poorly written, title included. Using phrases like real talk or repping an area code doesn't help either. With that said, there were a few good lines. I would suggest telling a more detailed story, not so random with your rhymes. They need to fit within the scope of the song.


Thank you for the feedback man


----------



## Kind Sir (Jan 24, 2017)

TJ, I write my own lyrics.. My suggestion would be to open up your vocabulary. The video was good tho I'd say, I couldn't do that. I like it tho man, nothing Id push onto others but keep it up dude. 

lil Wayne sucks ass and he's famous. Make it happen. Do you have more videos?


----------



## Kind Sir (Jan 24, 2017)

You're only here to push your music though?


----------



## Kind Sir (Jan 24, 2017)

To thine own self be true.. 

Right on bro 



tyler.durden said:


> Not just unique, but very creative and highly skilled. Boy spits fire. Yes, it's comedy but also sincere and self effacing. He didn't set out to do comedy rap per se, he's just got a funny perspective so his creations are comedic. Beside the hard earned skill, go got to have integrity and be true to yourself for the shit to work...


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 24, 2017)

SonOfGod7 said:


> Been fucking LOVING this song lately.
> Man I gota do something with this rap shit
> Its been calling me. Tried every other job out there. Been a sushi chef for 8 years. Hated everyday of it but I can appreciate it now and I love cooking on my own time. I am an artist. Everything I do is art. I keep my house fucking immaculate. I cant even think unless the house is clean. Everything in its place!!
> 
> ...



I dont listen to this kinda spin but man, you got it. dont stop it, you got the fo sho
would love to write some music for you. pm me if interested


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 25, 2017)

Revive hip-hop and stop destroying it!
This is reviving it:


----------



## Kind Sir (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 26, 2017)

Tjbenz said:


> any other feedback? Thanks!


What do you think about Kyyngg? Kant Relate song to be exact. Super good speaker and lyrical master. If i knew how to do the you tube thing id play the song for you.


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 27, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> What do you think about Kyyngg? Kant Relate song to be exact. Super good speaker and lyrical master. If i knew how to do the you tube thing id play the song for you.


fifth button from the right on the tool bar right above the text box. its the 2 film strips in between the picture thing with a mountain and the letter looking thing. insert the url into it
btw kyyngg is terrible


----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 27, 2017)

Rap is garbage like disco and if you define your worth via rap just kill yourself now and avoid the rush.


----------



## Karah (Jan 28, 2017)

I only made it about 40 seconds in. It sounds real generic, the beats are monotoned, the video was bad. 

I don't think you're a terrible artist, I've heard worse....I mean...chief keef? 

Got any other tracks?


----------



## Tjbenz (Jan 28, 2017)

Karah said:


> I only made it about 40 seconds in. It sounds real generic, the beats are monotoned, the video was bad.
> 
> I don't think you're a terrible artist, I've heard worse....I mean...chief keef?
> 
> Got any other tracks?


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Fender Super (Feb 3, 2017)

Why would you want to be? Rap is Crap.


----------



## Tjbenz (Feb 3, 2017)

Fender Super said:


> Why would you want to be? Rap is Crap.


Not all rap is crap. I do agree most of it is though. Check me out maybe I can change your point of view. Thanks


----------

